# Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 2



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 2

I'm stronger so you'll go down first and I'll belay the rope for you, Scooter


D-Do you think a Cave Dragon lives down there, Skipper?


The water is a lot warmer than the air in the cave -- Put on your mask and let's do this!



​*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

How neat! It reminds me of a budgie version of Luray Caverns, which I visited in September! 

Loving the new series!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

So good to see the boy's being relaxed and enjoying life. Their secret agent skill's allow them to do such great recreational adventures...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

How cute. :budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the boys are making the best of their vacations!  I wonder if they'll run into the Goonies in there. 
By the way, they look so cute in their helmets!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww How cool!!! In the first photo it looks like that Skipper and Scooter are going gold digging.

But in the two other photos looks like they are at the Jenolean Caves in the Blue Mountains near Sydney...Hey Skipper and Scooter I don't think there will be a cave dragon may be a cave man you never know what you will find down there.Did you see any fish in the water? Wonderful photos again Miss Deb..

Skipper and Scooter are sure doing some interesting adventures I wonder what they will come up with next...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I am certainly glad these two little guys are getting a well earned vacation. Of course being the adrenalin junkies they are no sitting by a pool and reading The Budgie Weekly would do for them. 
This seems the ideal break for our two super heroes


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree! A fierce retreat from the bone-chilling, hair-raising, dangerous work they do! 
Scooper and Skapper look quite adorable in their helmets! 
Hopefully no dragons, but I'm sure Spooker and Slipper can handle it!
Hurrah for Scatter and Spicker! 
 :evil:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think Scooter may have been watching too many fantasy movies with Dragons of late.

He seems to believe if there is a Cave there must be a Dragon
I guess the fact he's still willing to take the chance and accompany Skipper on the journey must attest to his willingness to be brave and trust his brother! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*One of the CUTEST set of adventure outfits EVER!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Ollie! *


----------

